# first interview with qualifications advice



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

so some may know I was looking for a new job as ive just recived my papers for my apprenticeship in hgv/coach mechanics. im not fully time served but can no longer put up with the attitude of other employees in the company hence me wanting to leave before times out.

anyway I applied for a job last week and had a reply back tonight saying theyd like to take me in for a interview on Friday and that ive to phone them, but only got this email at 5 and only just read it so highly doubt the person will still be working but will give them a phone in half an hour, the job on offer is much closer to home, much better shifts of Tuesday- Saturday 08:30 till 5pm which is what ive been looking for as current work place is a weeks back shift (wed-sunday 1-9:30) then 2 weeks day shift (07:30-4:30) then a weeks back shift then a weeks day shift then nightshift for 5 nights off for 4 on for 7 then of for 2 then on for 3 then back to the start again, the shifts are murder and out of that 9 week router you work at least 7 weekends, so will be good to have good hours plus time to myself now.

my interview with the place I currently I work with I didn't have any qulifications as was waiting for exam results to come in, but anyway now I have my results for my exams plus my apprenticeship completion certificate, plus all my city and guilds test rests and portfolio, what would I need to take to the interview with me, ive not got a cv but is this required ?

also if you have any tips for interviews can you please share #


thanks,
Colin


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

How did the interview go?


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

i have been employed as both hgv and psv mechanic and to be honest psv is cleaner,although psv will normally involve a lot of weekend work,andthe wages seem to be less on psv.


----------

